
Tesla cuts Model 3 price again - greedo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tesla-cuts-model-3-prices-again-as-tax-credit-fades-11549459142
======
youngtaff
"with Chief Executive Elon Musk touting that the electric car now carries the
long-promised $35,000 price tag—when including discounts and gas savings."

How do gas savings reduce the price tag of an electric car?

~~~
justtopost
Tesla's deceptive price advertising is infamous. I love the cars, but the
company is shady as hell. No repairing your own car. Deceptive used car sales
practice. Misleading autopilot function and naming. The list is huge but the
fanboys are rabbid. Can we not sell a better car without usurping the rights
of the owner? I think we can. But we need to stop allowing bad practices
because of environmental promises.

